# Boston PD - Conditional Offers



## smd6169 (Aug 23, 2005)

Has anyone completed and recieved the BPD selection process and recieved a conditional offer for the March time frame class?


----------



## soxrock75 (Jul 26, 2004)

smd6169 said:


> Has anyone completed and recieved the BPD selection process and recieved a conditional offer for the March time frame class?


I have 2 friends in the process now, 1 has received his conditional offer for, from what I am hearing is now an *APRIL *class with another scheduled for September some time.

Also, I heard that there are an unusually high number of people failing the psych test??? 8-O


----------



## smd6169 (Aug 23, 2005)

Thanks for the update sox. I am in the process now as well and trying to guage how things are progressing. I went through my BG, no issues that I know of and am awaiting a call for the MED & PSYCH exams...keep me/us posted.


----------



## soxrock75 (Jul 26, 2004)

smd6169 said:


> Thanks for the update sox. I am in the process now as well and trying to guage how things are progressing. I went through my BG, no issues that I know of and am awaiting a call for the MED & PSYCH exams...keep me/us posted.


I think the PAT's for Boston are being scheduled for March 13-14............Anyone out there hear anything on this upcoming class or the "rumored" fall class???


----------



## lostfx (Dec 23, 2005)

soxrock75 said:


> I think the PAT's for Boston are being scheduled for March 13-14............Anyone out there hear anything on this upcoming class or the "rumored" fall class???


I have my PAT test monday March 13, and recieved a kinda conditional offer already. It may be the worse ever conditional offer. Its goes something like this, You need to pass everything, be high enough on the civil service list, and it has to be in our best interest for us to hire you. begining of the letter says "this is a conditional offer" at the end letter it says "this is not a conditional offer". Also recieved a second letter saying if I'm hired that I will be required to move into boston.


----------



## smd6169 (Aug 23, 2005)

...and your the guy we were all saying had no chance of getting on cause you were not a Boston resident....

Did you allready take the Psych and Medical?

Are you aware of how many have failed/passed/going to the PAT etc...?



lostfx said:


> I have my PAT test monday March 13, and recieved a kinda conditional offer already. It may be the worse ever conditional offer. Its goes something like this, You need to pass everything, be high enough on the civil service list, and it has to be in our best interest for us to hire you. begining of the letter says "this is a conditional offer" at the end letter it says "this is not a conditional offer". Also recieved a second letter saying if I'm hired that I will be required to move into boston.


----------



## soxrock75 (Jul 26, 2004)

I believe that once you are cleared on the Medical and Psych that you are good to go and will receive an appointment for the PAT......

You've got to remember that they are trying to get a class of 75-100 to go in April. From what I hear, they called between 300-400 people for this list, all the way down to 94 civilian. So, that means that alot of people have to be weeded out of the process. But what happens if more than 75-100 people pass everything? What will be the deciding factor on who goes and who doesn't. I am sure that scores etc. will play a role in it. Also, what about those that pass and aren't chosen? I would think that they go to the top of the list for the next class???


----------



## lostfx (Dec 23, 2005)

smd6169 said:


> ...and your the guy we were all saying had no chance of getting on cause you were not a Boston resident....
> 
> Did you allready take the Psych and Medical?
> 
> Are you aware of how many have failed/passed/going to the PAT etc...?


I never said I had no chance, everyone else said that. I said I had very little chance. I did finish my psych and medical about 3 weeks ago. When I was there for my medical most of the other candidates I talked to had already gone to the PAT but those candidates were done with there medical and were there for the psychological part. Only one person said he failed one part of the PAT and that they were letting him take it again. So I'm guessing everyone who is going to do the PAT this month is on the bottom of the list. I will say this that everyone I have seen so far going through the process has either been female (65%) or language speaking candidates. Right now all I have left is my foreign language test March 3, 2006 and my PAT March 13, 2006.


----------



## smd6169 (Aug 23, 2005)

Correct, they did call down to 94, Civillian (Which is my rank :-D). Guess I'll have to hold out hope for the next class.... I believe all those who pass and who are deemed desireable to hire get hired by score and those who had lower scores do get sloted for the next class.



soxrock75 said:


> I believe that once you are cleared on the Medical and Psych that you are good to go and will receive an appointment for the PAT......
> 
> You've got to remember that they are trying to get a class of 75-100 to go in April. From what I hear, they called between 300-400 people for this list, all the way down to 94 civilian. So, that means that alot of people have to be weeded out of the process. But what happens if more than 75-100 people pass everything? What will be the deciding factor on who goes and who doesn't. I am sure that scores etc. will play a role in it. Also, what about those that pass and aren't chosen? I would think that they go to the top of the list for the next class???


----------



## smd6169 (Aug 23, 2005)

How did you all do on the PAT?


----------



## lostfx (Dec 23, 2005)

Passed, then they tell me i have to move into boston by saturday lol. Most girls I saw that went through the PAT failed. Who ever failed yesterday will be able to take it again this week.


smd6169 said:


> How did you all do on the PAT?


----------



## smd6169 (Aug 23, 2005)

If you move, is the job yours? How many people weret here?


----------



## lostfx (Dec 23, 2005)

They are going to tell me saturday after i give them all the paper showing that i move. Also i know that one other vietnamese speaking canidate in the same situation as me and also said they were bring in another vietnamese speaking person in from outside of the city just a few week ago. I guess a lot of the vietnamese speaking canidate has been failing out.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2006)

Totally envious of you guys! 
I got the call to schedule the psych test, a week after I deployed! DAMN IT!!! I should be back in enough time to make it into the next class, hopefully it will be after the Sept time frame...


----------



## smd6169 (Aug 23, 2005)

This might sound awful but please don't take this the wrong way or jump on my case but I must ask - those of you who have taken the recent PAT for BPD, were there any *White* *males* there? If so, were they all VETS? Were there any White none-vet's ther who were not there for their languge skills? What ranks did you hear that people were? As a white male, none-vet who completed the BG, I am just wondering.....thanks, hope no one is offended and good luck.


----------



## lostfx (Dec 23, 2005)

Only one white male there, and yes he was a vet. the rest were lanuage canidates or women canidates. but remember i think this is the third PAT test boston has given so far off this list. 75 people where sent there on monday to take the test.


----------



## soxrock75 (Jul 26, 2004)

From what I hear, a class of 80+ is scheduled to start on April 3rd. Good Luck to all that got the good news yesterday.


----------



## shaund44 (Sep 14, 2005)

I thought that you had to live in the city for alteast 1 year before you could get hiried by Boston PD. If not, they can hire off non residents lists before residents list. Any info would help

Thanks


----------



## policelaborlaw.com (Mar 7, 2006)

shaund44 said:


> I thought that you had to live in the city for alteast 1 year before you could get hiried by Boston PD. If not, they can hire off non residents lists before residents list. Any info would help
> 
> Thanks


You would have to be a resident to claim "resident's preference" on the CS exam. You could then move out of the city (so long as you were a resident when you took the exam). When and if you are hired, you must move back into the city. Boston PD had a "rat squad" unit that would track down employees who lived out of the city. I'm not sure if this unit is still in operation. Their residency requirement doesn't just apply to police officers. Most (if not all) newly hired employees must live in the city. Incidentally, the City of Lynn is cracking down on this (and looking into hiring private investigators to enforce the residency requirement).


----------



## soxrock75 (Jul 26, 2004)

A lot of people had to provide proof of residency at the orientation session on Saturday. Also, I heard there are quite a few non-residents who were contacted because they speak a different language. Some non-vets that scored in the *LOW 80's* were "jumped to" on the list and contacted because they speak a certain language. :BM:


----------

